# post those ANNOYING QUESTIONS



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

yess those annoying questions when u show off your dog or show pics

my most annoying....Why is he so skinny? UGGGHHH people expect all pits to look lke bully's nowadays. puts me in a position to educate people about apbt and after awhile it gets annoying because there still standing there stupid thinking i neglect my dog


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Your dogs too small to be a pitbull?!?!?! This is out in public


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Your dogs too small to be a pitbull?!?!?! This is out in public


to skinny, mostly when i show pics to people
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/30625-picture-timeline-my-dog-updated-often.html
looks perfect to me


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

He looks perfect!

I no how you feel, I took stage to the vet after the yard accident at home and she didnt even care about the K9 wounds in his legs or his ripped up face. She spent 30-40 minutes telling up he is too thin and we are feeding him **** food from the pet store and to go to get the supermarket crapp?!?!?! Chrage us $130 to tell us that and give out 10 pills!

I guess you can see a few rips, but i think he looks fine










he was this fat


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I get those questions in THE VETS office, no less by the front desk girls... Then the front desk girls proceed to ARGUE with me because one of the girls has an apbt & her dog is beefy & big blocky headed... 

That's when I proceed to correct them & say no dear, that's what is typically referred to as an AM Bully... I get the response, well to each their own but your (meaning my) dog must be a mutt...   *shakes head*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I do believe I would change vets.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

My all-time favourite annoying question is "Is he viscious?". This is usually after they've been patting him or let their kids pat them for 5 minutes. Most of the time I say "Yes he is" with a totally straight face and watch the confusion in their eyes.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

At a friends house his daughter got excited to see my dog and was playing with him until we told her it was the brother of my friends dog then she got scared and froze till we took mine out side:hammer:

Wait its a pittbull ahhhhhhh


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

we actually still take bailey to banfield bc thats where her prev owners took her. they know & LOVE her there. never have they said anything negative about her weight @ 43lbs. the "pet nurse" there has an apbt just like her. ive heard all the horror stories about banfield across the country but i havent experienced anything bad @ mine yet. i didnt know much about good dog food & when bailey had allergies she recomended 6* stuff instead of the crap they promote & sell.
now other people we come across in public will say dumb  about her size lol im like whoever said it before about "educating" no matter what i say they still look at me like im the idiot lol


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

It always goes the same with my little guy.. "Oh he looks like a boxer, he's so cute." "No ma'am, he's a pitbull." and immediately they freak out, like by telling them that the sweet dog they were just petting is a pitbull is gonna turn him vicious.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

CLIPSbarondavis said:


> like by telling them that the sweet dog they were just petting is a pitbull is gonna turn him vicious.


haha ya This is actually the first weird reaction I've had everyone else usally doesnt really seem to mind I was real surprized. Thought more people would trip out. But I glad its gone good so far.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

After numerous times of someone just coming up to my dog and petting then they ask, "does he bite." My response is, "Does he have teeth?" and walk away. I just get tired of people putting their hands all of my dogs without permission then asking a stupid question.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My work look at me like i am a bad person and my dogs are these savage beasts!
I hate it! And when someone goes oh what a lovely dog, what breed? Oh no, the walk away as fast as possible.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> My work look at me like i am a bad person and my dogs are these savage beasts!
> I hate it! And when someone goes oh what a lovely dog, what breed? Oh no, the walk away as fast as possible.


I dont understand why people can be so stupid


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a lot of people asking me what she is, and when I tell them she's an APBT, they're like "Oh I heard pit bulls, but not the terrier type" ...bahaha

And I also get told just about everytime I tell someone she's APBT that she's small...50lbs isn't small....lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have people ask me all the time what Vendetta is mixed with. They say " I can see some pitbull but what else is she?" When I reply she is an APBT. They are like " Oh really she is so little and where are all her muscles". 

Another question I have had lately is why the big collar? Ummm because I like it.


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's see, so many...
Does he bite?
Is he friendly?
Your not gunna train him to be mean, are you?

I get them at Petsmart, also rude comments like "those dogs eat people" and a stupid kid AFTER petting him and my blue wagging and licking him saying "I can tell him wants to bite me" WTF I was dumbfounded!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My boss recently asked me what kind of dog Brutus was (after I missed a day of work because Bru was sick), I respond "a pit bull mix" and he says "well my kids won't be going over to your house". 

Like they ever would have, plus they weren't invitied!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

My all time favorite question..... "Does He Bite???" my answer to some lady going down the stairs the other day was:

"well, he's a puppy, he's teething, they are sharper than adult teeth, and if he wanted to bite you, he would have, every single time we pass you in the stairwell, does that answer your question?" 

and she rolled her eyes and walked by again....


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

Iv only had the "DOES SHE BITE" question a couple times..lol..

Flatmate asked me once "Are You Training Stunnah To Fight" (cos i had her on the springpole)..I had to laugh at that one lol and told him "na just teach her to jump up & bite the nuts of dickwit guys hu ask stupid arse questions like the one u just asked" haha he didnt like that lmao.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I always get "Does she bite" when i'm trying to introduce her, like to the people working in our basement. I'm like, If she bit do you think I'd want you to meet her??


I've gotten, let me show you my dog maybe we can breed them.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My favorite is when they argue with me that he is or isn't an APBT. When I explain that he is most likely an Am Bully mix. His head is too big and his body too wide to be an APBT. But, people have apparently decided for me. It's whatever. He's a pound puppy so it doesn't matter. I just roll my eyes and walk away.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> I have a lot of people asking me what she is, and when I tell them she's an APBT, they're like "Oh I heard pit bulls, but not the terrier type" ...bahaha
> 
> And I also get told just about everytime I tell someone she's APBT that she's small...50lbs isn't small....lol


Isn't it funny how most ppl don't realize the pitbull is a terrier breed. I love watching their all knowing face suddenly turn blank & confused LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice dog, I have a male do you want to breed them? / Nice dog, I have a female, do you want to breed them? LMFAO Yeah I've heard both.... And then it's like "OMG why would you fix such a beautiful dog!"


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Is she a puppy? (all 45 lbs of her!)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What kind of pit bull is she a rednose, bluenose or an american? Then I have to go into detail about the APBT is the only kind and that red and blue are only colors. When walking my moms dog I let people pet her before I answer their questions about what kind of dog she is in the first place. That gives me a chance to be entertained by the people who jump away.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in the land of Overly PC and Blue Giants, SoCal. I get the same two questions all the time. 
Question: “what kind of dogs are those?” 
Answer: “American Pit Bull Terriers.” 
Response: “Are they mixed with something? They are very skinny and small to be Pit Bulls?”

Question: “what kind of dogs are those?”
Answer: “American Pit Bull Terriers.” 
Response: “Are they visious?”

On occasion I get the PC freaks asking this.
Question: “Did you do that to your poor dogs ears?”
Answer: “Why yes I did. I think they turned out great.”
Response: That’s disgusting and mean you know that’s very painful for the dog?”
Response: ” Well it was a compromise. He wanted to get his D!ck pierced and being responsible owners we said no. “


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I live in the land of Overly PC and Blue Giants, SoCal. I get the same two questions all the time.
> Question: "what kind of dogs are those?"
> Answer: "American Pit Bull Terriers."
> Response: "Are they mixed with something? They are very skinny and small to be Pit Bulls?"
> ...


:rofl: LMAO @ Response #3


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

:clap: OMG that is too funny. Another comment I hate is "Oh, I hope you don't feed them raw food, it makes them people eaters."


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Over the years I have had them all my favorite though:

At the park (while ten kids are petting them already):
Kid mom: What kind of dog is it?
Me: American Pit Bull Terriers...
Kid mom: Aren't they vicious dogs? (As they are know petting them with the kids)
Me: Well not really, I tried to train them to eat small children, small yappy dogs and cats but as you can see that training isnt going well...
Kid mom: Huh? (Still loving on them)


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

When people walk by when Akasha is outside with me.......

*Wagging tail doggie*

*Is your dog going to bite me?
*Can your dog smell my fear?
*She's female? Oh hey I'm looking for a bitch to breed my male with, are you interested?

Just a few that I remember today.....


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> "
> 
> On occasion I get the PC freaks asking this.
> Question: "Did you do that to your poor dogs ears?"
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> After numerous times of someone just coming up to my dog and petting then they ask, "does he bite." My response is, "Does he have teeth?" and walk away. I just get tired of people putting their hands all of my dogs without permission then asking a stupid question.


I love that line! My ex-husband used it once when an annoying person came to his door while he was watching my dog. I've used it ever since - on people I don't feel comfortable telling how friendly my dogs are. Even if my dog would never bite a person, it's a terrific line without telling a lie! :clap:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

or how bout one of my coworkers told me i shldnt have spayed bailey cause his b-i-l has pits, but not like mine his are wide & low to the ground & thought we should breed them lol. then asked me if i know how they start dog fights. i said tell me. he said they take shihtzus & throw them in the middle of 2 pits :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer: really??? i actually thought more of this guy he's a social worker/ case manager @ the alt. school i work at.. ugh! ignorance.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wonder if the shitzu ever wins one?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I usually dont get alot of questions unless its some body asking if they can breed their dog to mine or telling me that it doesnt look like a pitbull cause its head and body isnt as big as their dogs. 

But My personal favorite is watching people run and grab their children and dogs and run down several isles to get away from mine while the employees of pet depot or sitting their petting one of my dogs telling me how they look better and better every time they come in there and asking how many bags of dog food I need that day.

I have had a woman come up and ask me if my dog has ever killed anything? another one Ive been asked is.... Is he a good guard dog? ( umm yeah if you want him to lick somebody to death) and last but not least. Oh wow how many dogs you have? 9..... Oh my god do you fight them?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> Oh my god do you fight them?


I like that one. I say "No, we just argue sometimes."


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

"Are you gonna make her have puppies?" (lol...?) "You gonna breed her?" 

"What kind of pit bull is she?" 

"Is it a mix?"

"You're not going to fight her, are you??"

I also hate when people let their kids run up and pet her without asking. A little girl where I live manages to find me whenever I take Bella on her walks. I've told her not to pet the dog before, but she must have selective hearing. She runs, screams, tries to get the dog to chase her, will ride her scooter back and forth in front of us. It's so annoying I just want to kick her off that freaking scooter sometimes. She won't listen and her parents are never watching her. It's bad on my part, but I've learned that if I let Bella jump all over that girl when she's trying to pet her, she will say "ow, she's scratching me" and finally leave!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

My pet peeve is especially prevalent in other forums/chats, where people's first response is to hate on her crop, and say it's a battle crop, or it's a home job because it's too short to have been done at a vets. They also say the only reason to get an APBT's ears cropped is to either fight them or make them mean. Then.. GOD FORBID you tell them that a good majority of actual dog fighters did NOT crop the dog's ears. :/

I don't think her ears are too short!

















Sorry for the rant.. tough crowd tonight!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate when people say "Aren't you afraid your dogs will turn on you or you child someday?" or "Those kinds of dogs are mean, they attack kids and babies all the time." I just don't like people anyway, so their retarded comments just give me fuel to unleash on their rears.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Case to support your thread...Just today I was standing outside the Verizon store with my 30 lb. pup and a lady with her kid wouldn't come out of the store with out a store manager with them to walk them to her car. All the while en route to her car, while my girl didn't move a muscle, this lady proceeds to tell me how her sister had one, loved on them kissed on them and then all of a sudden attacked her nephew. She also managed to put into the story, the dog had just had puppies two weeks ago....
I gave my sincere sympathies as she got in her car, drove off and my girl still hadn't moved. 
I guess everyone is at a different part of the learning curve and I always happen to find those at the very beginnng of it.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i have people ask me if im scared of pumpkin, that she might turn on me in my sleep or something and rip my throat out. i usually proceed by taking a biscuit and holding it with my lips n get pumkin to take it...they gasp and ask if i get scared and i reply im only scared of humans and walk away.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had the old 
are you going to stud him and make some pups - no he's fixed.
Why would you fix him you could have made some money- face palms
Don't you feed that dog he's really skinny- he's perfect for how he's built
Are you sure he's not mixed his head isn't that big- he's 100% APBT and looks proportionate.
Aren't you worried he'll kill your kid- No way he's one of the best dogs ever and has never shown any HA. Pit bulls were never meant to be aggressive towards people.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Is he a Blue???


----------



## NewBully (Oct 2, 2010)

I actually got this response from my best friend, who used to raise german shepards for police work, after I told her I got athena. She said you can bring her around while she is a puppy but once she grows up you cant bring her around anymore cause they bite kids faces off. HUH???? Threw me off gaurd.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Is he a Blue???


Bahaha... one of the MOST ridiculous questions... My husband's friend matt asked that - then was like blue nose right? I'm just like... yeaah (no! not you too matty) >.<



NewBully said:


> I actually got this response from my best friend, who used to raise german shepards for police work, after I told her I got athena. She said you can bring her around while she is a puppy but once she grows up you cant bring her around anymore cause they bite kids faces off. HUH???? Threw me off gaurd.


Say wha??

We had a German Shepard when I was a teenager, beautiful dog just not the type for me at the time. Being a teen I liked to be alone in my room with my music blaring... The dog was constantly trying to heard me & always nipped my arms. Didn't hurt but was annoying as heck & left marks on my arms (& because I'm allergic to dogs his saliva would cause a reaction :/)... I could see a German Shepard posing more of a threat - that dog was super anal retentive & if the family wasn't constantly in the living room together the dog would go bananas around the house 'herding us'... He was a full grown - rescue from a shelter, they actually lied about his age, said he was 1 - he was really 5... So kinda set in his ways - Yeah my step-dad made an idiot choice of a dog type & the shelter almost cost a dog it's life by giving him to the wrong family... We also had a cat that got pregnant at the time & the dog went after the cat & kittens - when my step dad got in the middle 'apparently' the dog went after him... I don't know what happened after that. I just know my step dad took off with him in the car & left him out in the woods near the shelter (real jerk off, right?? )...

9 years later (my mother, brothers & stepfather moved to KY) the dog is found in Tennessee, tracked him by his chip to my step dad & they give the dog back to him. It becomes a local news story & my step dad goes on about this bs story on how the dog just ran off & missed him so much & now thankful he got him... I'm at loss for words on how much I can't stand him...

Here's the story:
http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2009/feb/26/dog-former-psl-residents-turns-nine-years-hundreds/

Just makes me sick - One of the reasons I won't adopt from locals shelters - especially my area :/

IMO it's easier to avoid stupid mistakes by going to a good responsible breeder or a private rescue than a government ran shelter, sadly... Luckily though I learned real early on by my mother & stepdad's irresponsible behaviors on what not to do... What I want out of a dog & life itself...

Sorry for trailing off topic


----------



## n0zqh (Nov 1, 2010)

Last night I was standing outside the Smoke Shop with my pitbull waiting for someone to come out. Some people ahead of him came out and asked if they could pet my dog and I said ok. One kid was petting her and looked to me and asked is this a red nosed pitbull? My reply to him was, no she is a "purple nose" but in this lighting it don't show well. This kid ran over to his parents and exclaimed he has a purple nosed pitbull. Excited people come from all over the parking lot wanting to see a purple nosed pit.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

n0zqh said:


> Last night I was standing outside the Smoke Shop with my pitbull waiting for someone to come out. Some people ahead of him came out and asked if they could pet my dog and I said ok. One kid was petting her and looked to me and asked is this a red nosed pitbull? My reply to him was, no she is a "purple nose" but in this lighting it don't show well. This kid ran over to his parents and exclaimed he has a purple nosed pitbull. Excited people come from all over the parking lot wanting to see a purple nosed pit.


:rofl: that's awesome

I think what aggravates me is what i get the most

Q. what is she?

A. pit (don't get into as I have no ped to prov her a bully or APBT or mix what have you she is a rescue from a horrible BYB that left her to die at 6 weeks so it's the simplest answer)

Reply Oh I don't like pit but I like THIS dog

I'm sorry but really how many freakin pits pit mixes APBT or bullies have you met because almost ALL the ones I meet are awesome, thank you for approving of MY dog but to then tell me why pits are a bad breed in all cases but mine well that just ignorance. How are you going to go love on my dog let your freakin child love on her then tell me they should be outlawed!!!


sorry for the rant, bleh it's Monday :flush:


----------

